# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة عدود -رحمه الله- مثال للعالم المتواضع.

## فتح البارى

هذه هي المتون التي حفظها الشيخ قبل [سن البلوغ!!]:
الكافية الشافية في النحو والصرف لابن مالك وهي 2780 بيتا
لامية الأفعال مع توشيحها للحسن بن زين وهي 195 بيتا
ألفية ابن مالك مع الجامع المختار لابن بونا وزيادات الناظمين وهي 4000 بيت تقريبا
موطأة الفصيح لابن المرحل وهي 1351 بيتا
ألفية السيوطي في البلاغة (عقود الجمان)
ألفية العراقي في مصطلح الحديث
الكوكب الساطع للسيوطي 1480 بيتا
تحفة المودود في المقصور والممدود لابن مالك وهي 250 بيتا تقريبا
إضاءة الدجنة للمقري وهي 500 بيت
السلم المنورق في المنطق للأخضري وهو 144 بيتا
الطيبة في المنطق وهي 204 بيت
عمود النسب للبدوي وهو 1300 بيت تقريبا
نظم الغزوات للبدوي وهو 455 بيتا تقريبا
نظم قرة الأبصار في السيرة وهو 376 بيتا
الدرر اللوامع في أصل مقرأ الإمام نافع وهو 276 بيتا
نظم الآجرومية لعبيد ربه وهو 155 بيتا
نظم العبقري في الفقه وهو 200 بيت تقريبا
نظم ابن عاشر في الفقه وهو 318 بيتا
نظم إشراق القرار في فضل الصلاة وهو 109 أبيات
نظم آداب تلاوة كتاب الله العزيز وهو في 39 بيتا
نظم البرور وهو 100 بيت تقريبا
نظم مطهرة القلوب وهو 300 بيت تقريبا
نظم محارم اللسان والسمع والبصر وهو 214 بيتا تقريبا
نظم مأدبة الطعام وهو 200 بيت تقريبا
نظم آداب المسجد وهو 47 بيتا
نظم آداب عيادة المريض وهو 40 بيتا تقريبا
نظم المنهج المنتخب وهو 400 بيت تقريبا
تحفة الحكام في علم القضاء وهو 1350 بيتا
مجددد العوافي في العروض والقوافي 
متن ابن عبدم في العروض والقوافي
نخبة الفكر
نظم الغلاوي في المعتمد من الكتب والفتوى على مذهب المالكي
وواصل بعد ذلك حفظه لعدة متون:
الإعلام بمثلث الكلام في زهاء 5000 بيت
ألفية العراقي في السيرة
مختصر خليل
الرسالة لأبي زيد القيرواني
التسهيل لابن مالك
وغيرها من الكتب ودواوين الشعر !!
ثم انظر بعد هذا كله ما قاله لطلابه في هذه الوصية! = flv / 3gp

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

الله أكبرَ ما أغزر علمَ الشيخ وأكبر همته !!! -رحمه الله- .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

اللهم بارك .. هؤلاء الجهابذة المتفنِّنُون !

أما عصرنا فتجد طالب جامعي حفظ ( ألفية ابن مالك ) ويقال عنه ( لغوي ) !!

----------


## فتح البارى

الشيخ أبو همام، والشيخ أبو الهمام..جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أما عصرنا فتجد طالب جامعي حفظ ( ألفية ابن مالك ) ويقال عنه ( لغوي ) !!


يا عم الشيخ هذا زمن مضى !
أما الآن فيقال عنه لغوي وهو لم يحفظ الآجرومية !

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

صدقتَ وربِّ الكعبة ، الله يحفظك يا أبا مالك .

----------


## الحافظة

هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله أودع فينا قدرات هائلة للأسف لم نوظفها وإنما ذلك بسبب الدنيا والركون إليها والإنشغال بها عما هو أعظم وضعف التوكل على الله . وهمم الناس تختلف بين علو وسفول وبين كبر وصغر وبين ضخامة ودناءة . وعلى قدر تفاوت الهمم والإرادات تتفاوت مقامات الخلق في الدنيا والآخرة . فأعلاهم همة أبلغهم لما يريد، وأكثرهم تحقيقا لما يطلب.

وقيمة المرء على قدر همته فاختر لنفسك ماتريد قبل يوم تتمنى فيه الرجوع فلا يكن لك ماتريد .

----------


## سيف الإسلام أمين

رحم الله العلماء ورحم الله العلم
.

----------

